# Is Diabetes.co.uk Diabetes UK Forum?



## John52 (Sep 11, 2017)

Is Diabetes.co.uk the Diabetes UK Forum?

When I asked the question there, and the thread got deleted within minutes. Something is not right, and what to find out if it's really is the charity Diabetes UK, or some company stealing your thunder.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 11, 2017)

Hi John, welcome to the true Diabetes UK forum  No, they are part of a commercial enterprise and totally unrelated to the national charity. In the early days of the web boom a company bought up all the domain names for various health conditions and then sold them on to companies. Clearly, they have played on this and do not make it clear that they are unrelated, although I think an admission is hidden away somewhere if you look hard, to cover themselves. I get a lot of messages from people confusing the two, and hardly surprising


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Sep 11, 2017)

Hello @John52  and welcome to the real forum, please pull up a chair and make yourself comfy.


----------



## John52 (Sep 11, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Hi John, welcome to the true Diabetes UK forum  No, they are part of a commercial enterprise and totally unrelated to the national charity. In the early days of the web boom a company bought up all the domain names for various health conditions and then sold them on to companies. Clearly, they have played on this and do not make it clear that they are unrelated, although I think an admission is hidden away somewhere if you look hard, to cover themselves. I get a lot of messages from people confusing the two, and hardly surprising



Thank you for your reply.  It makes sense now why my posts always got deleted.

Anyway, I will post here from now on, now I know I'm in the right place


----------



## John52 (Sep 11, 2017)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Hello @John52  and welcome to the real forum, please pull up a chair and make yourself comfy.



Thank you for the welcome


----------



## Stitch147 (Sep 11, 2017)

Hi John and welcome to the good diabetes forum.


----------



## Ljc (Sep 11, 2017)

Hi John, welcome, you can tell your on the right one we're the blue forum and far more friendly.


----------



## John52 (Sep 11, 2017)

Ljc said:


> Hi John, welcome, you can tell your on the right one we're the blue forum and far more friendly.


Indeed. I've just had my account banned for sharing this website.  I guess they have something to hide. Very shocking behaviour.


----------



## Ditto (Sep 11, 2017)

Hello John, welcome to the forum. I've never been to that other place, doesn't seem like I'm missing much.


----------



## Ljc (Sep 11, 2017)

John52 said:


> Indeed. I've just had my account banned for sharing this website.  I guess they have something to hide. Very shocking behaviour.


It's their loss and our gain


----------



## Ralph-YK (Sep 11, 2017)

John52 said:


> Indeed. I've just had my account banned for sharing this website.  I guess they have something to hide. Very shocking behaviour.


There's a general internet rule of not promoting a site, service, group, forum etc. or poaching members on another.
Looks like you can post useful or informative links on this site. That's usually more welcome.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 11, 2017)

Personally, I don't mind where people get their support from, as long as it is good and not exploitative. If a commercial site then it should make plain the reasons for providing the facilities they do. I note that DCUK claim 250k members who have made around 1.5m posts, as opposed to our 15k members who have made 750k posts - this equates to an average of 6 posts per member on DCUK and 50 posts per member here, and for me that illustrates that this forum is more engaging with its members


----------



## Copepod (Sep 11, 2017)

Welcome to this forum, John52. We pride ourselves on being welcoming and supportive, but we have guidelines for forum users - please take a look.


----------



## MikeTurin (Sep 11, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Hi John, welcome to the true Diabetes UK forum  No, they are part of a commercial enterprise and totally unrelated to the national charity. In the early days of the web boom a company bought up all the domain names for various health conditions and then sold them on to companies. Clearly, they have played on this and do not make it clear that they are unrelated, although I think an admission is hidden away somewhere if you look hard, to cover themselves. I get a lot of messages from people confusing the two, and hardly surprising


There is a page citing diabetes UK on their website: http://www.diabetes.co.uk/diabetes-charity/diabetes-uk.html and in the page http://www.diabetes.co.uk/about.html there is clearly stated what they are. 


By the way https://community.diabetes.org/discuss diabes.org is the USA based forum, if you'r interested and the main website is http://www.diabetes.org/ and http://www.diabete.com/ is in Italian, but alas without any user forum...


----------



## Northerner (Sep 11, 2017)

MikeTurin said:


> There is a page citing diabetes UK on their website: http://www.diabetes.co.uk/diabetes-charity/diabetes-uk.html and in the page http://www.diabetes.co.uk/about.html there is clearly stated what they are.


Sorry Mike, that page you have cited simply gives information about the charity - it does not say that DCUK have nothing to do with it. This sort of lack of clarity is why people have trouble distinguishing between the two, especially if recently diagnosed with diabetes. I know when I was diagnosed I went to DCUK and was very confused about whether it had anything to do with a charity, it only became clear to me after many months.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Sep 11, 2017)

I've been on the site before and not seen those pages. At a quick look, yes that will confuse people.
Also, when I've just gone to it I've just got this:


----------



## Ralph-YK (Sep 11, 2017)

John52 said:


> Indeed. I've just had my account banned for sharing this website.  I guess they have something to hide. Very shocking behaviour.





Ralph-YK said:


> There's a general internet rule of not promoting a site, service, group, forum etc. or poaching members on another.
> Looks like you can post useful or informative links on this site. That's usually more welcome.


Well, since they've got a page all about Diabetes UK, it is a bit rich to then ban you for talking about them.


----------



## MikeTurin (Sep 11, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Sorry Mike, that page you have cited simply gives information about the charity - it does not say that DCUK have nothing to do with it. This sort of lack of clarity is why people have trouble distinguishing between the two, especially if recently diagnosed with diabetes. I know when I was diagnosed I went to DCUK and was very confused about whether it had anything to do with a charity, it only became clear to me after many months.


For me was quite clear the difference. Anyway the because some users were "badmouthing" between the two forums made me clear that there's a difference and some people on a forum doesn't like the other forum.

I haven't any problem to follow either forums.

For notifications it's a standard practice between "modern" forum engines that could be useful to find that new messages are just published - tere is a setuo on browsers to use a default deny policy. (insert tirade here on how was better when everybody was on FIDO BBS or USENET)


----------



## Carolg (Sep 12, 2017)

Hello john52 and welcome to forum


----------



## John52 (Sep 16, 2017)

Ralph-YK said:


> There's a general internet rule of not promoting a site, service, group, forum etc. or poaching members on another.
> Looks like you can post useful or informative links on this site. That's usually more welcome.



I was not promoting. I was like others have done before, and that is ask a question.  I'm still trying to get to the bottom of the madness, but they never reply to emails, only reply you seem to get is in a form of a banned e-mail address and blocked IP address. 

I don't think I will never visit that site again now I now it's a limited company with little to no interest in the of health of its members.


----------



## phonic2k (Sep 16, 2017)

Welcome John to the forum.

I feel your pain. I asked a similar question with same result, after disagreeing with zero carb and LCHF diets, but not worth repeating myself, and not the purpose of this forum to give attention to other sites.

It's best to let it go and move on, stress is not good for diabetics of any type. You're in the official UK site now, enjoy


----------



## John52 (Sep 16, 2017)

Maybe not the best of first posts, but was very confused and upset by it all.

Thank you all for your replies.


----------

